# Giving birth after a Miscarriage???-Updated Post#22 Page 3



## Guppy051708

Hi girls.
Do you know how they say that labor and delivery usually progress quicker after the first pregnancy? Well, since I MCed does that mean there is a chance that my labor and delivery wont be as long as a typical first time labor? I realize that when I MCed (naturally) that i didn't push out anything big, but i did read that when you go through a MC naturally that your body still dialates to 10 cm and the contractions are basically the same as in a "normal birth". With that said, is it more likely that i will have a labor and delivery more similar to subsequent births, or will it be more similar to a first timer giving birth? I realize that you wont be able to say for sure, but what are your thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## JASMAK

I don't know. This is my 6th pregnancy. I have two children. Both my children were born by c-section, but I went through some labour first. I guess maybe it depends on how far along the pregnancy was before m/c?


----------



## Guppy051708

8+3. 
So obviously not huge, but compared to the size of a cervix...lol


----------



## JASMAK

Some women are pretty quick for their first. A co-worker of mine gave birth before her husband came back from parking the car. That was her first!!! Scary!


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! 
I hope mine is quick...maybe not that quick, but close to it LOL

When i was going through the contractions part of the MC the DH communicated with the on-call doctor over the phone, and the doctor said that i would be going through with contractions (until the baby passed) for at least 4 hours...needless to say it only took 1 hour! So i hope thats good news! Guess kegals really do pay off!


----------



## JASMAK

Really? Gosh, I was in agony for days. I wished I had a D&C because it was really bad. I would probably have a really slow labour. But, to make up for it, I cook my babies fast. My son came 2 weeks early. My daughter came 3 weeks early.


----------



## coccyx

Had 6 natural miscs before our first daughter, had to be induced and ended up with an emergency section! She was just not coming out!


----------



## mamato2more

I never thought you'd dialate to a ten! Wow..I had a natural m/c with my first m/c, stayed home, it was just like labor, only lesser..I was 8 weeks, baby was 7 and no hb. Right before with these guys, I got a positive test, but just had a bad feeling. Then next day, whammo...started bleeding..very early loss..Then, twins! That was weird!


----------



## lesleyann

i had a mc a few months before i fell pregnant with my son.. my labour and delivery was fast 4 hours from first contraction to the placenta being out, 2hours at home and 2hours in the mat unit.. Some people deliver fast and others dont :shrug:

After i had given birth speaking to a mw she said "you younguns always seem to have it so easy and fast" i did not no if to take offence or not so i just said nothing :dohh:


----------



## yellowbump

I have been through 3 mcs and all naturall and going through labour would be totally different and more painfull


----------



## JASMAK

yellowbump said:


> I have been through 3 mcs and all naturall and going through labour would be totally different and more painfull

Yes, it is. I have had three natural m/c's, and two babies. Even though my babies were born by section, I went through labour first...and I don't think there is anything quite like it that's for sure. My m/c never came close, however, I was only in the first trimester.


----------



## goddess25

I was told when I had my m/c that you did not dilate at all really... your cervix opened slightly to let the foetus pass, but not that much more than your normal period. I had cramps and some pain but it was nothing compared to labour... it was pretty quick though 12 hours from onset to delivery and it was my first.


----------



## Guppy051708

How long does the "typical" first labor & delivery last for? :shrug:
Is it 12 hours? 24 hours? What exactly is "typical"? 

I use that term lightly as i know anything can happen in labor. :thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

I am not sure. For my son, I had an emergency section right away...was only 2cm. My daughter I was in labour for hours before I realized it (she was so early I thought it was intestinal pains). I am sure *I* would have been a looong time. LOL!


----------



## AP

i was 10cm before i knew i was even in labour! i dont thin there is a link between previous miscarriages and length of labour.

At 9.30pm i was posting on B&B, ice cream in hand, about an odd wind-like pain and asking if this was something new i'd have to put up with.
At 6am i had my baby!:rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I had a miscarriage and than had 25 hours of labour with my daughter that ended in an emergency c-section. :dohh:


----------



## ryder

I mc at 7 weeks and it was nothing like real labour... LOL... I dont recall contractions really either. But maybe since the mc was my second pregnancy it was different?

I dont know, some people have longer labours the second time they give birth, some have shorter ones.


----------



## JennTheMomma

It might work that way for some, but the general rule for labor is that the baby pushes the path for the next baby. Doesn't really have anything to do with dialating. Hunter was my first baby after my mc and it was a 27 hour labor.


----------



## littleblonde

My miscarriage i only had what i assume to be contractions for 30 minutes and may of been less. I think its probably later on loss's or pregnancys that make a difference. Even then its varys fro person to person


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i talked to my mother (who has given birth 5X- never MCed though) but she said no matter how many times she has given birth, EVERY birth has been VERY different. So i guess there really isn't a "typical birth sequence". I was her 4th baby and even that was a 24 hour labor, but my brother was her first baby and that was only a 4 hour labor. So im starting to think that the baby decides. Not subsequent babies or prior babies, but the baby that is the one we will give birth to.


----------



## vvvoid

I've never given full term birth, but I did have a miscarriage yesterday at 12 weeks.

I refuse to believe the contractions I experienced yesterday were more minimal than the contractions of regular labor. With regular labor, you get a space between the contractions until the very end. With my mc, I had one, horribly intense contraction for over an hour. No breaks, no momentary reprieves, just one long horrible and deep contraction. I kept thinking there would be a break, but no such luck. My uterus was contracting alllllllllllll the way down because there was no full sized baby in there to stop it, so the squeeze was more intense I believe.
I was crawling on the floor screaming for an hour. 
I finally fainted from the pain after passing a majority of the clots and fetal sac. I woke up 4 hours later and felt...better. Thought I was ok, felt like I was a real tough guy, and then within 2 hours I was near fainting again and had to be rushed to the ER. I lost so much blood my body went into shock and I had a bp of 80 systolic. They almost had to give me blood. They gave me one bag of saline, it did nothing to raise my pressure, so they gave me another huge bag and got me only to 100 systolic. I was discharged. I still feel lightheaded and weak but not quite as bad. 
I realize full term labor has the added pain of pushing out something around 20 inches, but that's a different pain, that's a stretching pain. The contractions with a m/c, at least with mine, were more intense than those of a normal birth. I felt like my womb was being crushed by a 200lb object while set on fire and it was constant, not even 30 seconds between contractions.
I'm still glad I did it naturally. I feel like my body may just be the type that delivers quickly. And even if it isn't, I got to experience something amazing and be floored by my endurance. Breathing helped a little, now I know a bit about how to withstand labor [though I have a lot to learn]. I'd still opt for an epidural, most likely, but who knows. 
I am definitely glad I didn't get a DnC. If I ever m/c again I still won't get a DnC. I'll go to the hospital though so they can monitor my blood loss so I don't almost die again, lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow. Old thread. I guess i can answer my own question now seeing how ive given birth twice since having my MC.

First off, [natural] MC pain is NOTHING like labor pains (or at least for me that is). The pain is different though. The biggest thing that was painful with the MC as oppsed to the births was that i would get breaks w the contractions during a full term birth. With the MC i rarely got a break. But that pain was far less painful and it only lasted 1 hour. 

DS1 birth was very long and extremly more painful bc he was face up and born that way (OUCH!) I still had an unmedicated vaginal birth but it was long and hard bc of all of that back labor (which is a gazllion times worse than the MC pains).My labor was 30 hours with him. my water broke at 41+4, naturally, and then he was born at 41+5. I believe it took so long bc of his position, but then again first time labors can take forever, i suppose. 

With DS2 my water broke about 30 hours before active labor started. but once i got to 4cm it went FAST. I had no back labor with this one. the contractions lasted about 3 minutes and then i would get a 10 second break and have another 2-3 minute contraction. So far far more intense and more painful than my MC. But i went from 4CM to placenta in 1 hr and 15 minutes. My MC was exactly an hour (once i started getting the cramps and such). So i suppose this birth was similar to my MC in that i rarely had breaks w the contractions and that it was so fast. but still, the pain is FAR more intense with labor of a full term.

To conclude, i dont think my MC made a difference. I think each baby has to be born the way they need to be born. I was thankful that the birth with DS2 was so short though and im hoping for a repeat with thisone. MC is NO indiciation of how your birth will go. And to me, MC pain compared to labor pains...i would say that was a cake walk in comparison (though, again, it was still painful).


----------



## amjon

I wouldn't think so. I delivered my first at 26 weeks and it was only 2 hours of any pain at all though, so was REALLY fast (especially for a first). My MC actually took a bit longer from when bleeding started to actually passing POC. I'm a bit worried about making it to the hospital this time, so hopefully I'll already be in the hospital when things start up.


----------

